# thirsty and hot flashes,



## FeelingFake123 (Feb 5, 2007)

I've been getting mad fatigue lately and sometimes its accompnied by my face feeling reallly hot and kind of this extreme thirst.

its not diabetes i've been tested so I was wondering if anyone here gets these symptoms... maybe its anxiety related?


----------



## vodoovolkano (Oct 6, 2007)

yes bro the problem is anxiety i had gone to doctor and she had said these symptoms caused by anxiety and after than i have met the dp and dr immediately  dont worry bro it is going to pass if you met the anxiety caused dp or dr  just dont think about yourself try to focus other things :idea:


----------



## jimmyb (May 9, 2007)

Yea I used to get this all the time years ago, it passes with time, its only anxiety


----------



## hotrille (May 10, 2007)

Hm.. sorry if I intrude here, but I'm tempted to ask if you also have extremely or noticeably colder hands and feet than the rest of your body? Do you also tend to sweat a lot even though you might be thirsty at the same time?


----------

